# VDO Tempostat Cruise Control - help needed.



## Footpad (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes its me again, this time I have a problem with the cruise control fitted to my Hymer 544. I live in West Sussex between Worthing and Horsham does anybody know of company that might be able to fix it?

Footpad.


----------

